# Here to help. The DPDR Paradox.



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey guys, I had dpdr for years and recovered from it, I was telling a social worker who had asked about what I experienced and what it was, so I told her my story. Afterwards she said it seems that I knew what I was talking about and could help others who are suffering since its so unknown really. Iv figured out the paradox that is dpdr and have no worry of ever experiencing that hell again. Screw the making money part. So if you feel you need help, don't hesitate to ask. I'll explain everything I learned during and after my experience

Edit ~ Because we all repeat the same cylce, this site just like google, only helps people obsess, I want to try and find a better way to help people recover faster.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

"Iv figured out the paradox that is dpdr"

Could you expound on this?


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

Could you share your symptoms?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2015)

FYI, this site is one of non-profit.


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

I know that lol, I mentioned it in reference to those people who charge for there "cure bs"


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> "Iv figured out the paradox that is dpdr"
> 
> Could you expound on this?


The Dpdr paradox is as this.

It comes from fear.
It stays from fear.
It Exists to protect us from fear.
And leaves with fear.

The intire experience is a result of massive stress to the brain from fear, in most cases set off by a panic attack for whatever reason.
So we fear it, and stress so bad about it cause it feels so fucking horrible. When all in all it cant exists without that basic fear of it.

After I recovered, I had to notice that I had recoverd in the first place BECAUSE I had figured that paradox out....it just went away without me even seeing it. It was months befor I even thought about it again....no shit. When I spent two years obsessing over it like every one else does.....so in short

Dpdr exists as a paradox
And the recovery process is as well
Cause you obsess so hard to recover, but you can only recover when you dont obsess.
Because I discovered the Dpdr paradox, not only did I recover but I can garentee that I will never be effected by it again....period.


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Sam1814 said:


> Could you share your symptoms?


I can, but....its irrelavent. It doesnt matter when it comes to your recovery, thats another part of the recovery cycle, knowing that information won't help anyone, it's useless but we always want to know or compare for some reason.

I have several posts I did during my.experience for those two years, I asked the same questions, feared the same crap that we all fear
Just go read them for that answer, I know I posted them a few times lol


----------



## gemesders123 (Feb 21, 2015)

This post is amazing, your right too I totally obsess over DP/DR searching and searching to find a cure but I know as soon as I stop obsessing it will start to lift but can't help my self.

About 10 months ago I had a panic attack that came from no where and that was the start of my story.... Here I am 10 months later still suffering but I have made improvements very small ones but still improvements....


----------



## PhyzeekMr.O (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey ravenxcore, I have a question. I need to learn to drive soon. But Since dpdr comes from fear, l am afraid I am not in clear mind when I get behind the wheel. I get afraid when I get behind the wheel already, how much more when that elevates because of the dpdr? Can I learn to drive like normal people or is it widely known to not drive while being in the dpdr state? thanks


----------

